
Internet Research Agency used social media to target black communities in US [pdf] - nailer
https://d1qmdf3vop2l07.cloudfront.net/zealous-canopy.cloudvent.net/compressed/_min_/9b2c8500d6f7520d1593fd4285c18a71.pdf
======
nailer
Someone else previously submitted this to HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22575971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22575971)),
but it wasn't a direct link and used 'IRA' to confuse things. It's an
interesting read so re-submitting it.

